# Ear piercing advice!



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm planning on getting my ears pierced again. I had them done when I was younger but they didn't heal & got infected & i let them close up. But I want to try again. Ive read mixed reviews on going to Claire's & having them done with a gun compared to going to a specialist piercing place & using a needle to do it.

Does anyone have any suggestions on whats best? Or any recommendations for Birmingham area?

Xx


----------



## natty83 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have done both, the gun hurts less! Also its such a simple procedure I'm sure Claire's is fine!


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Done my little girl's( 7 month old then) ears at Clair's with gun, no problems at all.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Guns are perfectly ok on ears, it's other piercings that definitely need a needle. Go for the gun!


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I had them done today, didn't hurt as much as I thought. DH said you've been through much worse over the last year & held my hand  

Now I've got to make sure they heal well


----------

